# Is this a peppersauce bottle?



## Harry Pristis (Jun 26, 2019)

I found a duplicate of this bottle -- broken -- in the Suwannee River at an early steamboat landing.  This is a tall, well-made, thin-walled bottle with a crude lip.  Perhaps a French or British import.  I am uncertain of the dating -- second half of the 1800s is the best I can say.  Anyone here have an idea?


  ​


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 26, 2019)

Cripes that's cool! I dunno what it is, but I want one now. I say that for every bottle I see.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 26, 2019)

That's an interesting one, never seen anything quite like it that I can remember.  Unusual shape for a peppersauce, I'm wondering if it could be an eau de toilette or some sort of barber bottle.  It doesn't really strike me as British based on the British bottles I'm familiar with, I get more of a continental feel from it.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 27, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's an interesting one, never seen anything quite like it that I can remember.  Unusual shape for a peppersauce, I'm wondering if it could be an eau de toilette or some sort of barber bottle.  It doesn't really strike me as British based on the British bottles I'm familiar with, I get more of a continental feel from it.



*Here's a British peppersauce bottle, much smaller, but along the same line.

*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 27, 2019)

Ah that makes me think it's more likely that it's a peppersauce then.  I definitely think the smaller one looks more British than yours does.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 28, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Ah that makes me think it's more likely that it's a peppersauce then.  I definitely think the smaller one looks more British than yours does.


*
I agree about appearance.  The shorter bottle is definitely British . . . It is made of relatively thick, aqua glass, while the taller bottle is colorless, thin glass.  The sand pontil scar argues for British or French origin, but I've never seen one on British or French eBay.  The two I've seen have been right here in Florida. French food and drink were popular imports in the Late 1800s.*


----------



## Huntindog (Jul 3, 2019)

Harry,
I would call that a sauce bottle, definitely food based as opposed to liquor.
And due to the pontil I would put it in the early half of the 1800's.
American or British is anyone's guess.
I've seen early glass from here in the states and abroad that have all the same qualities.


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi Harry,

I have EXACTLY the same bottle, found it in an antique shop in Elgin IL., around 6 years ago for I think $5 or $10.  Mine has a crude, open pontil scar on the bottom, instead of a ground, sand pontil mark.  It's mold seam goes up barely half-way up the neck, which at the end, has a crudely applied lip like yours has.  Mine has a bottle-making company's initials, I think, but since I'm out of the house, I cannot get to it and see!!  I will send you images of mine as soon as I can!  

Mine has some waxy-like residue at the bottom.

I'd say the bottle was likely made between 1830-1850, but I think if we can ID the maker's initials, we can know for sure!

Paul


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 3, 2019)

*That's exciting, Paul.  I'm eager to have any new info.*


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi Harry,

Here is a series of images of my bottle, almost the same as yours, except for the type of pontil and the initials of the bottle maker (I think). Here they are....

As you can see, the initials of the company are "D & G ." The "G" could be a "C" but I'm 99% sure it's a "G" with a "period" afterward.

I've looked for those initials online, but could not find anything, though I'm not the best info researcher. Maybe somebody in this forum can help us out!

Please let me know if you need any more images of this bottle.  They are not the best!

Paul


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi Harry,

So now we know at last there are 2 complete examples of this bottle in the world!  The product it held must have been pretty popular and "nationwide" for the bottle to be found in Florida and Illinois during the 1840s-1850s.  

Unless different products were bottled in the same bottle!!!  What do you think?  

Anybody on this forum know where we might find the company whose initials are "D & G ." ??

Paul​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 4, 2019)

*That's it.  Thank you, Paul.  D & G . . . gives me something to go on.  I'll let you know if I find something.*


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 4, 2019)

OK Harry, glad this may help.  New listings of old bottle makers come out frequently, the last time I checked for "D & G ." was about 2-3 years ago.  Yes, thanks, please let me know if you find out anything, I'll do the same!

Paul


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 10, 2019)

*Zumwalt figures two D & C bottles, one probably British, the other could be American.  No illustration like our bottles and no "D & G" listing in the book.  She didn't identify the D & C, though it is probably a food business rather than a bottle-maker.  We'll have to keep searching. *


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 17, 2019)

More typical peppersauces:


----------



## slugplate (Dec 17, 2019)

Definitely an early pepper sauce bottle from between 1880-1890


----------

